# Current Expat Salaries in Kuala Lumpur



## Kiwi-Tobi (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi all!

I know that this topic has already been discussed a couple of times but the figures seem to be a bit out of date.

I've been offered a local plus contract for Kuala Lumpur with the following conditions:

Base Salary: 13.230 MYR / month
Cost of Living Allowance: 19.935 MYR / month
Housing Allowance: 4.200 MYR (on utilisation) / month
School Fees: 15.000 /year

plus annual bonus (1 month salary), variable bonus, company car, relocation and health plan.

We're a family of 4 (kids will be 4 years and 6 months by then) and used to a more expensive lifestyle back here in Germany (especially when my wife wont be working due to the newborn). 

I already figured out that Kindergarten will be around 35.000 MYR (kindergarten from the German School in KL) or even 50.000 somewhere else and primary school would be around 55.000 MYR (German School) or up to as much as 105.000 MYR for other international primary schools. We'll need a second car for my wife an travel back to Germany probably twice a year. Going out will be pretty low due to the newborn but shopping for kids stuff and furniture/electronics is expected to be rather high.

I know that the offer is already pretty good especially compared to regular local contracts but does anyone know from experience how far that will bring us and how it is compared to an expat salary for e.g. UK or US citizens? I'm sure it will be enough for a good living in KL but will it also be enough to save something (--> especially rates for our apartment in Germany and German pension plan)?

Thank you!

Kiwi-Tobi


----------

